# 12 DAYS OF XMAS - Pictures and Reviews from the Winners.



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Winners Please post a picture of your winning prize and reviews into this thread


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

Just Want to say a big thank you to John at Michell & King for the day 1 prize and DW for organising this competition.

So I recieved my show car touring kit today which is amazing quality, the wax pot in particular as its so heavy and well put together, I also got a nice hand written note & a chocolate bar!

all 3 items smell really nice and I can't wait to review them hopefully this weekend apart from the wax as i won't get to use this until winter is over, but this wax will be going NG on my car as part of my spring detail, which will be posted here.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## weemax (Sep 30, 2008)

Very nice indeed - well done! Look forward to reading your review


----------



## Jonnybbad (Jun 12, 2013)

Not jealous 1 bit looks quality well done


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

You wil love it, spa is a fantastic shampoo.


----------



## hobbs182 (Jul 10, 2013)

Arrived this morn!





Whoever packed it all so well is a pro! Massive thanks to Matt and the rest at Britemax for their generosity and swiftness to get it sent out. Really appreciate it and hopefully my reviews will somehow show my appreciation. Thanks to DW admins too for running the 12 days, merry Christmas all.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

^amazing gift


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

WHIZZER said:


> ^amazing gift


Certainly is, that will be some review to do :doublesho


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

shine247 said:


> Certainly is, that will be some review to do :doublesho


It may well take a while to try all them products out


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

great idea this thread. really brings home how awesome these prizes are


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Britemax is impressive stuff. Only used the blackmax, spray and shine and the metal polish and been very impressed with it all.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

hobbs182 said:


> Arrived this morn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy **** balls, what a prize


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

That Britemax gift is generous as hell. Lucky you


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Amazing Prizes


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Erm Excuse me but who said these could be opened before the big day TUT TUT TUT Have you all lost your minds? 

Me..........I would absolutely have waited until the post man had gone.

Great prizes and no sign at all... absolutely none, of any jealous behaviour from me :thumb:


----------



## norfolk_msd (Nov 18, 2013)

Well done guys these are amazing prizes


----------



## clav604 (Dec 25, 2012)

Some great prizes there and credit to suppliers for getting them out so quick


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Part one:








Huge thanks to polished bliss (and especially Angela for following up parcel delivery)
The drying towel is so ridiculously soft that the missus wants to steal it for a bath towel!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brilliant work from our suppliers. That britemax prize is incredible. Great products too.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb selection of gifts all round , congratulations


----------



## bradleymarky (Nov 29, 2013)

Dont forget the winners can always pass prizes on if you think you have too much


----------



## Mark R5 (May 21, 2013)

The generosity shown is just fantastic. Can't wait to see the reviews of the gifts. 

Splendid prizes, as ever.


----------



## Norton (Apr 17, 2006)

Hats off - top quality prizes - much respect and appreciation . :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

This thread is a great idea. Can't believe how generous the sponsors have been. Don't think you appreciate the full generosity seeing the prize written down but when you see the pictures :doublesho:doublesho

Thanks to everyone involved in the donations and organisation of this and look forward to seeing other prizes as well........hoping one of them I see is when I unwrap it :lol::lol:


----------



## wilbz11 (Jun 23, 2006)

So here is my review of Mitchell & King Spa, after using my go to Megs shampoo plus for the last few years it was nice to use something new.

First impressions the dilution ratio of 2000:1 is fantastic, 10ml went into my 20L bucket and I filled it with warm water, a nice clean smelling product not a lot of suds but very well lubricacated and a joy to use as the wash mitt just glides across the paint.



I proceeded to pre jet the car & wash with the two bucket method with grit guards & gtechniq wm2, the wash process was very easy and the shampoo performed very well with good cleaning ability, knowing that it's PH neutral and very well lubricated inspired confidence.





The car was then dried using a PB drying towel and last touch as a drying aid.

So what do I think? It's a really nice product that will be replacing my trusted Megs shampoo plus once it runs out.

Can't wait to try the QD & wax out, reviews to follow once the weather gets better in the new year, for now enjoy the after shots!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice one for being the first to post a review :thumb:


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

Well done fella, nice review and thanks for sharing:thumb:


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice one, didn't wait to long


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

Shug said:


> Part one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I won the same bundle, i didnt expect that many towels, really needed some nice buffing ones so perfect very generous bundle as they didnt have to give so many in

piccie doesn't show it very well but apart from the drying towel there's 3 of each towel not just 1


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

My prize from Day 4 arrived today, couldn't wait until Christmas to open it as I wanted to show you the generosity from DW and Cambridge Concours.
I will do a review in the new year and get my leather seats spanking.





Alan


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks to all for posting pictures and looking forward to reading the reviews :thumb:


----------



## AdamC (Jan 31, 2013)

Nice review on the shampoo @wilbz11 looks like it did a great job on the big barge!

Looking forward to seeing what you think of the leather cleaner @bigalc especially since the bottle says it provides protection as well.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

wow there was some great gifts and very nice of the sponsers to donate so much.
will look forward to the reviews in the new year


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

A special delivery from Code Clean arrived this morning!!

Thank you for my prize and Merry Christmas to all. I'll get a review up in the new year.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Wow wasn't expecting such nice goodies the box weighed a ton & full to the brim & got b4 Xmas.

Couldn't believe I won as only entered one day & never win anything

As this was my first ever entry Many thanks to all the sponsors

I was the lucky winner of the koch-chemie goodies & the PB towel bundle

I'll review as & when I use

Only used two so far the shampoo & QD

Will b passing on products that I can't make use off so others get the benefit of this box of goodies so keep your eyes peeled





I'll start with the shampoo which I used today as my mini was the filthy for me so was a best test & was running low of my current go to gyeon bathe+ So I'm basing my comparison on this as simulair properties/simulair product

I also used on our fiesta to

The mini is carbon collected coated & swissvax wax & the dirtest after a trip to the dealers that involved a long trip along many back dirty country lanes!! 
The fiesta is only previously gyeon treated with wetcoat & swissvax wax & was fairly dirty

Now this was after one snow foam with citrus wash added 
One snow foam with some shampoo 
Looked clean to eye but Clearlly not dirtest rinse buckets I've ever had 
Stays suddyer than gyeon which was better whilst pre washing as gyeon looses it bubbles whilst it standing around 
The extra 'lubricated' feel in comparison meant the mitt glided over both cars with ease 
Rinsed well & could see the instant nano properties working 
The only negatives I could find were it's quite a pungent aroma & not in a nice way to my nose
Also you needed quite a bit if you follow the exac instructions I used less & still worked a treat so not really a negative as such 
Think I'll b testing the rest of the bottle of that's an example 
Now think I'll let the pics finish the review

Fiesta - 

Mini - 

I used the quick detailer/spray wax which im I'm not really fan off as very picky of my QD & b hard pushed to beat AF finale/Zaino x6 
It was getting dark/damp so no pics yet so will update my full review
Didn't stipulate on the instructions if could b used as a drying aid so just went for it so will report bck when I've checked in the light  
Again quite a pungent smell 
Did spray & wipe nicely 
A little did seem to go a long way 
Results to follow


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

k3v_F said:


> A special delivery from Code Clean arrived this morning!!
> 
> Thank you for my prize and Merry Christmas to all. I'll get a review up in the new year.


WOW colour coding your christmas tree and conservatory to match the prize is really going the extra mile, you should receive an extra prize just for that !

well done and congrats


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Continuing on my review of the Koch-chemie products I won

Got round to finish my reviews all via one of the products I intend to use

So in no part order I tested the following

Pics below

Will update with the durability test

The one that impressed me the most was the glass cleaner like I said for the shampoo I'm very fussy when it comes to this kinda product & the mini Windows are a nightmare to get streak free. I've lost track the amount of very expensive version I've wasted my ££ on. Never found one that doesn't leave streaks or needs a lot of buffing. I'll have to test on some dirt to review that one as they were clean & I had just applied some purity x

Only negative was As I suffer really bad with my sinuses I have to b careful using really strong products & this was quite wiffy. 
Forgot to take a pic of this so had to borrow this one 


Couldn't really get a pic to do the product justice of how clear & gleaming the Windows are so this as best as i could get with my neighbours about  


I'll do the leather protectant next 

which I'm comparing to gyeon & treated a few weeks away but as you can see from pics defo was worth it. I like quite a dark 'shinny' look which this gave better intial application as its a cream in comparison to a spray which is very runny. The Koch-Chemie applied very easily & needed little buffing/soaked in quickly. Think marjornly my prefered look. I did apply several coats though. This was the least pungent of all the products tested. Again will have to see on the durability test  
B4 


After 




Next was the ****pit shine our fiesta was best to test this one out with our dog making the mess 


Previously treated with britemax interior dressing which was gunna b hard pushed to beat 
Easy application,need more than the britemax as that's quite a thick almost cream which is quite glossy look in comparison but this is hindernce of the areas I've pictured so whe're I chose to test the koch chemie yes it's obviously not as glossy as stated but has greated a satisfactory look it says it need buffing after drying but found this not to b required but does say needs to b fully dry but how can fully tell  I'll report bck after Xmas. Again a slight beatable aroma. Durability review to come









The quick shine looks very promising & give a nice shine but that could b helped by the purity x I'd just applied  

Was gunna get some more pics but rain returned so do that after Xmas 


Lastly I tried a tiny bit of the plastic stuff which was good & last min descion so borrowing a pic again  

but as I've just bought a load of other stuff I will b allowing some one else to continue the review as gunna get wasted her as got 4l to get through first!!  Trims had been only treated a few weeks ago so this was the only corner that looked enough to test on. A little went a long way considering the watery constancy. Just be careful to wipe over throughly or did get a little streaking but that may b cause the areas was slightly damp!! Gave a nice restored black look which did look good & if hadn't just got loads I would have continued the review.


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Nice review on the Koch chemie stuff, if you want to pass them on I wouldn't mind reviewing some for you and will again pass them on for others


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Santa's been!!!... many thank's to DODO JUICE for taking the extra mile and ensuring this arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mother of God that's a massive box!! :doublesho
Can't wait to see what's in it :thumb:


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Look forward to seeing that one opened up!


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Scrim-1- said:


> Nice review on the Koch chemie stuff, if you want to pass them on I wouldn't mind reviewing some for you and will again pass them on for others


Thanks I've been pleasantly surprised with quite a few of the products as like gyeon I didn't know the brand. But both have been a great find. The gyeon was gunna b hard pushed to beat & I'm a very fussy customer to pls that's uses quite 'higher' end products so glad I wasn't disappointed after trusting DW it's a good brand to test on my well loved mini & prob the most lavished motabilty car they have on there books 

Have a look in the competitions section as I've posted in there my swaps & have to keep away from this thread !!


----------



## k3v_F (May 7, 2008)

Holy Dodo!! :doublesho


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Mii s mad said:


> Thanks I've been pleasantly surprised with quite a few of the products as like gyeon I didn't know the brand. But both have been a great find. The gyeon was gunna b hard pushed to beat & I'm a very fussy customer to pls that's uses quite 'higher' end products so glad I wasn't disappointed after trusting DW it's a good brand to test on my well loved mini & prob the most lavished motabilty car they have on there books
> 
> Have a look in the competitions section as I've posted in there my swaps & have to keep away from this thread !!


Moved to Swaps section.


----------



## andystuff1971 (Jan 16, 2011)

Merry xmas all. Here is my prize from the 12 days competition. 

Many thanks to the sponsors and the forum mods that run this for us. 

Review to follow when the weather improves. 

Andy


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Amazing prizes, looking forward to some of the reviews, especially the Code Clean one as Ive been looking at buying some for the spring!!


----------



## matt-rudd (Jan 4, 2015)

Very jealous of that key ring!


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

I love those key rings, look so good!

Looks like a good selection you've got there, well done. Interested in the future armour though.


----------



## Goodylax (Apr 21, 2013)

matt-rudd said:


> Very jealous of that key ring!


Me too :argie:


----------



## 91davidw (May 6, 2006)

Here's my Day 2 Bonus Prizes. 
With so much going on over the holidays I'm only getting to do this now.

Bonus Prize

1 x 250ml Dr Leather DyeBlock	
1 x 500ml Dr Leather Advanced Leather Cleaner	
1 x 150 Tub Dr Leather Wipes

+

PolishedBliss Towel Bundles (value of over £55.00)

Sponsored by Dr Leather www.drleather.com Polished Bliss www.polishedbliss.co.uk

Thanks to Darryl at Dr Leather and all at Polished Bliss.

And heres the photo's



















This kit comprises...

1 x PB Luxury Drying Towel
3 x PB Super Buffing Towel
3 x PB Deluxe Buffing Towel
3 x PB Luxury Buffing Towel
3 x PB Utility Towel
12 x PB Disposable Towels

These Microfibre Towels are amazing.










Reviews will be post as soon as I get a chance !!

Many Thanks

Cheers 
David


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Admin - could one of you resize my photos please or advise how I can resize them.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Admin - could one of you resize my photos please or advise how I can resize them.


Upload to somewhere like photobucket or simulair

Easiest way that uploading to post unless someone knows otherwise

Hope that helps


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

k9vnd said:


> Review 2- DODO JUICE
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cant see any pics mate


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

k9vnd said:


> Aawww ffs!


Make sure you copying & pasting the whole IMG code

Then copy & paste into your post of yours if you chose photobucket in the end like I suggested


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Where's my post containing write up & photo's gone?

I only asked for help with resizing the photos.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Where's my post containing write up & photo's gone?
> 
> I only asked for help with resizing the photos.


It as removed as it was making the page pretty much unreadable due to the size of the pictures


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

TheMilko2905 said:


> Where's my post containing write up & photo's gone?
> 
> I only asked for help with resizing the photos.


Vanished 

It was there a little while ago

Steangeeeeee


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

hobbs182 said:


> Arrived this morn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow!!! A truely awesome bit of kit that's landed there.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

*Day 5 Prize - Swissvax Paint Protection Kit Photos*

as per a requirement of the 12 Days of Christmas rules.

Firstly can I say a few thank you's.
A big thank you to the guys & gals at Swissvax for putting up the fantastic prize and sending it out so swiftly.
Also a big thank you to the team at DW for organising this annual event.

When the delivery man arrived with my package from Swissvax, I was surprised how weighty it was, so this increased my excitement even more.
When I opened it, I was pleasantly shocked at the content.

This is one brand that I have often considered, looked at on the forum and hung my nose over and often considering purchasing, but have always thought it's a little bit above my price range.

Here's the photos of my new Swissvax Paint Protection Kit. (Clickable thumbnails)









I've not had chance to actually try any of the product as yet, due to my weekends being taken up with the premier of SW Episode VII, Christmas etc... But I'll be giving the Evoque a good detail and a coat of Swissvax love in the coming weeks, which I will photograph and put a full review for all to read.

Thanks again to all involved and all the best for 2016


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Awesome ^ :thumb:


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Day 12 prize sponsored by Autofinesse*

Firstly i would like to share a thought for "all the people" in the North of the country who have been affected by the bad weather and flooding before i start with this post, I can only imagine what they must be going through and at this time of year as well.

I would like to thank the DW staff for running their 12 Days of Christmas & James and the crew at Autofinesse for sponsoring this awsome prize and supporting the DW forum, also all the other sponsors, for, without them the DW 12 DOC would not be possible.

This arrived morning by interlink express



Opened the box to expose this





On emptying the box i was left with this lot of goodies















Kit "nearly all" packed into this cracking kit Bag



*A review of the kit Bag*:-
First impression were its well made and strong with carrying handles and a shoulder strap and of course the Autofinesse logo's on the front and top.

The main inner compartment has elasticated loops that line the full length of the bag to the front and back also smaller one to both side which holds all the products safely in position. There is also space in the middle for plenty of other kit.

The zipped lid as a zipped mesh pocket to the inside for light less bulky items like the air freshers and spray heads supplied with the prize. There is a small mesh pocket at the rear of the kitbag, with two enclosed pockets at the front and two smaller pockets at each end for the hogs hair brushes supplied. See photos below.





Its going to take a while to get to use all these products so you will have to bare with me and this attrocious weather.

Thanks again Happy New Year All
WayneST250


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

WayneST250 said:


> Firstly i would like to share a thought for "all the people" in the North of the country who have been affected by the bad weather and flooding before i start with this post, I can only imagine what they must be going through and at this time of year as well.
> 
> I would like to thank the DW staff for running their 12 Days of Christmas & James and the crew at Autofinesse for sponsoring this awsome prize and supporting the DW forum, also all the other sponsors, for, without them the DW 12 DOC would not be possible.
> 
> ...


Didn't send you much then, you will have fun writing a review for every single product haha, you will love all of them.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

What a haul the AF goodies are well done Wayne and a big thanks to AF generosity :thumb:


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

What a great prize!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Amazing prize from autofinesse


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

WOW!! Man, that's epic!!


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

That is some serious kit they sent you, big thanks due to Autofinesse for an amazing prize and well done Wayne for being the jammy so and so that won it :thumb:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Wow...what a kit, the generocity from all has been outstanding this year, an amazing array of prizes being opened up.

Ain't nothing you can't do with the britemax & auto finesse bundles!.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I wonder if that's every product they sell doesn't look far off it 

Wow your a lucky guy 

That's one cracking prize given away Autofinesse


----------



## andyb_sv (Aug 18, 2013)

Wow, that's an amazing prize from Auto finesse, not jealous in the slightest :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, amazing prize!!

How did all that fit in that box?! Lol


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Rowan83 said:


> Wow, amazing prize!!
> 
> How did all that fit in that box?! Lol


I was thinking that too lol


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Some great prizes guys, hopefully I will hear back from horizonleds soon enough. 

Pics to follow 

Regards 
Steve


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Amazing prizes!!.


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Wow. Looks like they went along the shelf and took one of everything. Super prizes.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steve8182 said:


> Some great prizes guys, hopefully I will hear back from horizonleds soon enough.
> 
> Pics to follow
> 
> ...


Steve did you email zain, he can take a while to reply any issue I'll re email him


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

That auto finesse review (s) are going to take some time haha. Look forward to it, a few products I'm looking at now.


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

Wow that is a huge amount of auto finesse products, not even sure what some of them would be used for


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

WHIZZER said:


> Steve did you email zain, he can take a while to reply any issue I'll re email him


Someone has replied on the 23rd hopefully Monday things will go back to normal


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

31 winners in total and only 7 posted there goodies, come on folk's lets see those prize's at least!....


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

k9vnd said:


> 31 winners in total and only 7 posted there goodies, come on folk's lets see those prize's at least!....


I wish I could mate ! I´m really excited and thankful ! But looks like Autoglym will be back tomorrow.

Stay tuned !


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Just so everyone knows, we understand if the supplier hasnt sent your prize through for whatever reason. We do still want piccies and reviews though :thumb:


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I've yet to claim my prize. 

I was just letting everyone have peace for their holidays too. I did think a few companies would have been on holiday. 

I'll send an email tomorrow.


----------



## bloater (Mar 8, 2013)

Picture of my bonus prize from for Prestige car care, just need some drier weather to be able to use it.


----------



## alan hanson (May 21, 2008)

i'll review the cloths once i getmy hands on my brothers car, the torch well, its a torch albeit a very nice one


----------



## FrontRowForward (Apr 3, 2012)

My prizes from day 7 

ObsessionWax www.obsessionwax.co.uk Obsession Wax (wooden pot) + Shampoo and flawless QD


I went for Evolution wax with coconut craze scent which looks great in its wooden pot and tutti frutti scent for the shampoo, they both smell brilliant.

Polished Bliss www.polishedbliss.com Towel Bundle


As we all know on here you can never have enough towels!

Im still awaiting contact from Autogeek re the gift certificate.

A big thanks to Jay at Obsession and the guys at Polished Bliss. Once the weather clears up ill try and give them a review.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

First parcel through the door!
Was so excited all day today at school! Couldn't wait to get home and check if postie had left anything!

Really couldn't believe it when I see the box, and was even more shocked when I opened it! Alex at Serious Performance has really outdone himself here. I wasn't expecting the half of it! I would have been happy with a couple of bottles but this is a serious prize :lol:

All took out of the box. Couldn't believe how much there was!








[/URL]

All the liquids- Can't wait to try them out as everything looks such high quality. The sealant and paint cleanser seem quite thick which is what I was looking for in a sealant. Can't wait to try the tyre/ trim. The QD smells and looks amazing. I'm mad to get going with the glass cleaner and ph neutral shampoo which look like quality gear as well.








[/URL]

Can't believe how lucky I am here! Merino wool mitt, wheel brush, two microfibre pads, tyre dressing applictors, an SP drying towel and a very soft buffing towel (blue and yellow one).








[/URL]

And a nice wee personal touch to the order :thumb:








[/URL]

I'd like to say a massive thanks to Alex at Serious Performance. I'm totally shocked with the parcel and am so grateful! He couldn't have been more helpful or friendly when sorting out delivery! Top fella and would definitely recommend dealing with him.

As you all can see, I have a bit of reviewing to do, so I'll try and get something out soon. I should be able to get most products used in one wash process like shampoo, glass cleaner, tyre and QD, as well as the drying towel.

Anyway, thanks again to Alex as well as Detailing World for the prize! I will endeavour to do my best in reviewing the products.

All the best,
Rían P


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Rían P said:


> First parcel through the door!
> Was so excited all day today at school! Couldn't wait to get home and check if postie had left anything!
> 
> Really couldn't believe it when I see the box, and was even more shocked when I opened it! Alex at Serious Performance has really outdone himself here. I wasn't expecting the half of it! I would have been happy with a couple of bottles but this is a serious prize :lol:
> ...


Nice hawl from the serious performance guy's


----------



## dave-g (Nov 14, 2009)

Some more nice prizes here lads, 

The obsession wax wooden pots are class aren't they! Look good, and actually are nice to hold too, great choice in wax.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

FrontRowForward said:


> My prizes from day 7
> 
> ObsessionWax www.obsessionwax.co.uk Obsession Wax (wooden pot) + Shampoo and flawless QD
> 
> ...


sent you a pm re Autogeek - nice prize bundle there


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

So Rian, whens the review of the haribo coming? 

I'm looking forward to the sonax stuff coming. I'm holding myself back from detailing my car now I have time! :lol:


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Order placed at horizonleds. 

Regards
Steve


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

*Auto Finesse Crystal Class cleaner*

I Wanted to replace my Richbrook tax disc holder in the new ST and remove residue left behind from removing the dealers advertising sticker on the rear window, so though I would use the *AF Crystal* from the *AF 12 DOC prize* for the job.







Sprayed three sprays of *AF Crystal* onto a clean microfibre as not to have any overspray and proceeded to clean the rear window and remove residue left behind from removing the dealers sticker, the product didn't flash off to quickly and allowed me to do the whole rear window. Buffed off straight away with a clean microfibre effortlessly.

Front window completed in the same manner with particular attention the the tax disc area to ensure no oils/grease or dirt remained on the glass before fixing the tax disc holder which as my FSTOC badge in and "not a tax disc before anyone asks".





Overall a nice product to use and did the job it was required to perform, also did all the inside glass while i was at it. The microfibre's show signs of contamination that was removed from the glass, I can't see any smears as the weather is "shocking, wet & damp'.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My generous Cambridge Concours prize was delivered today.




























I'm chuffed to bits as I need some leather cleaner and conditioner so very timely. Plus I've never used Cambridge Concours before so looking forward to testing this out.

I'll try to get a test done this weekend if I get chance.

Thanks again to Cambridge Concours for their generous gift !


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Just like to say a quick many thanks to the dodo juice team for the prize and for getting it out to me for xmas day, glad I got full use especially concidering weather wise and will continue to in future, so many thank's as they were much appreciated.

Update to follow once I receive the goodies from zanio.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Shug said:


> So Rian, whens the review of the haribo coming?
> 
> I'm looking forward to the sonax stuff coming. I'm holding myself back from detailing my car now I have time! :lol:


Haribos were quite aggressive (sour) but when chewed left a finer texture. A little went a long way and they filled a small bit of hunger. Durability was low as to be expected with sweets though.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Rían P said:


> Haribos were quite aggressive (sour) but when chewed left a finer texture. A little went a long way and they filled a small bit of hunger. Durability was low as to be expected with sweets though.


Lol you've actually review the haribo to

Top work that man


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Mii s mad said:


> Lol you've actually review the haribo to
> 
> Top work that man


I've a bit to get through so might as well start soon


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Part ll
First up is the Polished Bliss Pack.
As you can see a box in a box! Very well packaged.

Susan from Polished Bliss sent me a very informative email all about the polishing process, and how to maintain a car after initial correction. Clear to see a lot of effort went into it. The polisher seems unreal :argie: It's a real quality bit of kit and feels very well put together. It just screams luxury high build quality. This is a great kit and comes with everything that you would need in terms of machine polishing ie polisher, pads, compounds, microfibres, an apron, plus an instruction manual.










Very high quality microfibres which are matching colours to the compounds. Also my new lovely apron!










Comes with 4 pads, Coarse, Medium, Fine, and Ultra Fine, to go with the corresponding compounds and polishes.










Next up, the ValetPro box! As you can see, well packaged and a lot of stuff there too!










The ValetPro Kit lined up. Really looking forward to trying all of this stuff out especially as I've never had any experience with ValetPro, and there's some type products there I've never tried eg fallout remover - Dragon's Breath.
First impressions of the ValetPro products are really good. Packaging is very nice, and the instructions are probably the clearest I've ever seen eg Advanced Poseidon car wash, says "put 10-20ml in a bucket for every 5L". This is (for me) much easier to understand than all these dilution ratios but that's just me.

Aaron also sent Beading Marvellous and Black to the future so can't wait give them a go too. Also got a product that hasn't been released yet to try so excited about that!! :thumb:

Citrus Bling seems an interesting product - A Qd that can be diluted to various strengths for various jobs i.e clay lube, Qd, rinse aid, gloss enhancer- can be applied via machine which I've never seen before so will be interesting to try out.










I must say a huge thank you to Aaron over there at ValetPro who was very very pleasant to deal with, and nothing was ever a problem. Very nice fella!

That's everything delivered now for my 12 Days of Christmas. As I said in my last post, a massive thank you to Detailing World, Serious Performance, Polished Bliss and ValetPro for these absolutely brilliant kits. They have been very generous with the prizes and I'm really excited about getting to use them. I've enough here to start a detailing firm!

Anyway thanks all, and I'll try and get some reviews up, as soon as the weather fairs a bit!!

All the best, 
Rían P :wave:


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Outstanding bit of kit rian.


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

k9vnd said:


> Outstanding bit of kit rian.


It really is. I'm still in shock :lol:
A real credit to the dedication and kindness of the Dw team and forum sponsors. :thumb:


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

My turn to feedback on my prize.

I was lucky enough to win the Cambridge Concours Set.

So this is what arrived:




























So I thought I'd try them out of my Alfa GTV interior, noting these seats are over 15years old now so a good test mule.

BEFORE




























First up was the leather cleaner, found the spray easy to use and had a mild chemical smell. Using the supplied brush to agitate any ingrained dirt. It left the seat nice and clean with a matt finish.

AFTER CLEANING




























Final stage was the leather balm, I was really impressed with this product. A little goes a long way, very easy to apply and left the finish after buffing with a nice sheen but not too much.

AFTER TREATMENT





































Conclusion, products were easy to apply and remove, along with giving a great finish. Thumbs up 🏻 from me !

Finally thanks again to Simon at Cambridge Concours for their generous donation to the forum. As a minimum they've got a future new customer with me.


----------



## Alfieharley1 (Jun 8, 2014)

Rían P said:


> It really is. I'm still in shock :lol:
> A real credit to the dedication and kindness of the Dw team and forum sponsors. :thumb:


Really glad you won the products mate. Can recall when you was first asking questions 

Also with you being still young seem a really good kid with your head screwed on


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Alfieharley1 said:


> Really glad you won the products mate. Can recall when you was first asking questions
> 
> Also with you being still young seem a really good kid with your head screwed on


Well thanks Alfie that's a really nice thing to say :thumb: Funny you can remember my first few posts, probably were fed up seeing them lol :lol:

I try to be honest and genuine with people, I don't like underhandedness so it's nice to hear that.

Take her easy Alfie,
Rían P :wave:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

*Thank you!*

I won the GYEON bundle on the 12th Day of Christmas prize draw but swapped it with stevie boy for his Polished Bliss Towel Bundle as my car is protected with a very long lasting coating and I wouldn't be able to use and review the GYEON products. (The swap had the approval of DW ).

Anyway the Towel Bundle arrived on Friday and many thanks to Polished Bliss for their generosity, stevie boy for agreeing to the swap and not forgetting DW also - thank you all! :thumb:

Alan W

The Bundle as received:










.... and unpacked.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

I would have happily swapped for gyeon stuff


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Mii s mad said:


> I would have happily swapped for gyeon stuff


DW suggested I offer the swap to stevie boy. 

Alan W


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

This arrived today, thanks Dawn (Mii s Mad) for passing your prize on. Got a busy next few weeks but will try out and review as soon as possible and post on this thread.
Thanks again to Dawn, DW and the Sponsors.


----------



## Jcwminiadventures (Dec 3, 2011)

Rundie said:


> This arrived today, thanks Dawn (Mii s Mad) for passing your prize on. Got a busy next few weeks but will try out and review as soon as possible and post on this thread.
> Thanks again to Dawn, DW and the Sponsors.


Enjoy Paul

Just glad they've gone to someone else that can make better use of them

Cheers 
Dawn


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I feel my eyes getting green haha but seriously well done everybody.


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

This a big Thank You from me for my prize.It comes from polishedbliss and is a gyeon bundle.







When the weather gets better I will do a full review.More than likely around march,april time.
Thanks again Stevie Boy.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Thanks to DW for arranging the 12 days comp and the sponsors for all the prizes.
when I won I was a bit oh light bulbs but then I realised I have everything I needed and actually it was a very welcomed prize in fact its really changed the appearance on my car, looking forward to the drive home when I finish work.

The Order :argie:









its dark and raining now but I will add to this the "Under bonnet shots" and some on the road shots.

Thanks to horizonLEDs for the prize

Regards 
Steve8182


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I left it until after the holidays to claim my prize. It's arrived same and we'll today.





Now I just need to wait on the conditions to improve to get the chance to try it.

Thanks very much.


----------



## Alfa male (Jun 16, 2009)

Steve8182 said:


> Thanks to DW for arranging the 12 days comp and the sponsors for all the prizes.
> 
> when I won I was a bit oh light bulbs but then I realised I have everything I needed and actually it was a very welcomed prize in fact its really changed the appearance on my car, looking forward to the drive home when I finish work.
> 
> ...


I've used Horizon LEDs for the LED Angel eye bulbs on my BMW. I was really impressed with the quality and service from them. Plus the bulbs are great and transform the look of the car completely.


----------



## nichol4s (Jun 16, 2012)

Alfa male said:


> I've used Horizon LEDs for the LED Angel eye bulbs on my BMW. I was really impressed with the quality and service from them. Plus the bulbs are great and transform the look of the car completely.


Should've took some befores but as i was strapped for time I forgot.


----------



## Kiashuma (May 4, 2011)

Kerr, what a nice dinning table and chairs, very nice.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

k9vnd said:


> The £95 bucket arrived safely(no pun intended) and the z8 with a 10% off leaflet on a future order!.
> 
> Looking forward in trying the z8, ive high hopes as blackfire wet diamond is my all time go to when comparing this, so with the car's being treated to something else I will try and get a squirt of the z8 on the work van first to try out and post review.
> 
> Many thank's john.


Stick a layer of Zaino over the Odk

Wear a chin strap though as your jaw will drop to the floor


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Huge thanks to Sonax and custom airfreshener (and whizzer for helping out following courier malfunction!)

Review to follow (hopefully tomorrow)


----------



## Ghostrider (Dec 17, 2006)

Finally my prize arrived today !!!! It´s amazing !!!! Can´t wait to try these products !!!!!

Again, a huge thanks to DW and Autoglym. Especially to Mark @ Autoglym to organize delivery to germany !!!! :thumb:


----------



## steve67 (Jun 26, 2010)

A big thank you to The Farecla G3 Pro Team.
look what arrived today...:thumb::thumb::thumb:







[/URL][/IMG]
looking forward to better weather so i can get out and give feedback, although i know how good the products are as i have a few already...:detailer:

A Big Thank you again:thumb:


----------



## No_Fear (Oct 15, 2009)

a nice detailing set arrived today :








cant wait to try them ,thank you very much CODECLEAN


----------



## bigalc (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry for my late review but the weather has been awful.
So here goes.

I was lucky enough to win this.



These are the items on the seats I cleaned today, could not really tell of any scents to them as I currently have the cold.



the leather cleaner was sprayed directly onto the leather and worked in with the wee brush and left for 30 seconds before buffing off with the microfiber, this worked really well and took the leather right back to a matt finish which did feel dry.



the leather balm was then worked in using a small applicator pad and was then buffed with a microfiber, leaving what I would describe as a satin look which felt much nicer after using the cleaner.





all in all I thought the products were very easy to apply and gave a lovely new look finish which I was very happy with.



Many thanks to Cambridge Concours for providing the prize and to DW for running this excellent competition.
Once again apologies for the late review.

Alan


----------



## stevie boy (Jun 11, 2008)

The weather finally gave me the time to try the Gyeon prize that I had won a try. I was surprised how little of the products you need to use. Their is enough left over to do at least three more cars. The trim treatment is very easy to use and leaves a satin finish. The tyre treatment is great this leaves a matt finish which looks like new tyres not a grease finish like most do.The iron remove works well and smells like hair perm.The LSP is easy to apply but you need to follow the instructions to the letter. That includes the waiting time between coats and the final stage. In all it tuck around ten hours in start to finish and to say the paint work on my car is fourteen years old it came up a treat.

Thanks again to Polished bliss for the prize.


----------



## WayneST250 (Nov 26, 2013)

I made the most of the dry day today, to do a detail on the Focus ST using the 12 DOC prize from Auto Finesse.

Products used:-
AF Avalanche Snow Foam
AF Imperial Wheel Cleaner
AF Citrus Power
AF Oblitarate
AF Iron Out
AF Tough Coat

The car was pretty clean to start with







Wheels cleaned with AF Imperial, nice product to use great lather, lubricity, smell and cleaning power





Door Shuts cleaned with AF Citrus Power and detailing brush, again a great product which foamed up really well when agitated with a detailing brush, great cleaning properties.











Car was then Snow Foamed with AF Avalanche, nice foam not to thick but does a great job of removing the bulk of the dirt as seen in the pix





AF Avalachne doing its thing



Power washed the Snow Foam off and washed with the two bucket method, towelled dry ready for the decontamination steps.

First of was AF Obliterate sprayed onto lower half of the car and left to do its job of which it is very good, after a few minutes the tar star to dissolve and run down the paint work.





After about 5 minutes the Obliterate was power washed off and paint dried again, ready for AF Iron Out.











Iron Out power washed off and final decon was done with a clay bar



Re washed the car and dried again.





Taped up ready for a polish



Polished and Panel Wiped ready for a coat of AF Tough Coat





AF Tough Coat applied with a foam applicator sprayed with TC and spread evenly and sparingly, one or two spray of TC on the applicator goes a long way, the product spreads very easily and gives you plenty of time to work with. Once the whole car was coated including the door shuts, it was enough time for the TC to cured and ready for buffing off. The buffing off was really easy with no issues at all, TC is a great product to use.



Finally some finished pix, all the AF products were easy to use and performed very well at their job











Thanks to DW and AF for the 12 DOC prize

Thanks for looking and comments welcome, I am in no way an expert at detailing so go easy.


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

Better late then never.

Here's my review of the Swissvax Paint Protection kit that I won in the 12 days of Christmas competition.

I know it's been 4 months since winning, but I wanted to wait for our new car to be delivered and for the weather to change for the better.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?p=5116996#post5116996

Thanks again to both DW & Swissvax UK for this fantastic prize.


----------

